# ISO cornmeal-free hushpuppies



## mzdee (Apr 28, 2011)

im taking a LONNGGG shot with this request.I am from a very tiny lil town in SC.There was a fish camp there,,,that had the best hush puppies I have ever had,I have been in search for years for a recipe that is even close to these.
They were fried in gosh knows what,,,lol
But it was the texture...as far as I can tell there was very little or NO corn meal in them at all.
I grew up thinking this what what hush puppies were,Ever since,,,all i can find are little lumpy balls of fried cornmeal
Please help if you have ever eaten at this lancaster place or you even know what I mean
TIA


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 28, 2011)

You might have luck using corn flour rather than meal.  Corn flour is finely ground the same as wheat flour.


----------



## mzdee (Apr 28, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> You might have luck using corn flour rather than meal.  Corn flour is finely ground the same as wheat flour.


that is a thought,,,,TY


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 28, 2011)

YW.  Let us know how it works out.


----------



## mzdee (Apr 28, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> YW.  Let us know how it works out.


i shall
i feel like a huge redneck searching for hush puppy recipes....lol


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 28, 2011)

To paraphrase Jeff Foxworthy, "If you can make hush puppies from scratch without a recipe, you know you're a redneck."


----------



## mzdee (Apr 28, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> To paraphrase Jeff Foxworthy, "If you can make hush puppies from scratch without a recipe, you know you're a redneck."


lmbo....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 28, 2011)

Up north a hushpuppy made without cornmeal is a fritter.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 28, 2011)

When I was growing up, our neighbor across the street made hushpuppies with little minced bits of onion in them.  MMmmmm...*sigh*


----------

